# Anyone Blow Their CERB Money On A Guitar Or Gear?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am wondering if anyone got their CERB and spent it on something they normally wouldn't have bought?

Cheers!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I didn't but I think I ended up with other people CERB money. it has been a good month on Reverb, majority of the shipments were within Canada which isn't the usual case


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

It’s CERB

Canada Emergency Response Benefit - Canada.ca


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i spent half of my corona cash on a new phone. then after having it less than 10 days, it started fucking up. after spending about 6 hrs dealing with tech support, and customer service, and driving to another state to visit their "authorized repair center" i learned i have to send it back. only now i dont have a back up phone. if samsung had an office here i would be there first thing monday morning in a postal frame of mind. $750 for a whole lot of bullshit


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My boss is getting the wage subsidy so I get squat.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> I am wondering if anyone got their CERB and spent it on something they normally wouldn't have bought?
> 
> Cheers!


Kinda like the OSAP loans/grants back in the 80's for college/uni.
We referred to them as 'stereo grants'.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I got nothing so I sold a guitar. Thinking of selling my soul. Any buyers?


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

Mooh said:


> I got nothing so I sold a guitar. Thinking of selling my soul. Any buyers?


Yo ! Over here.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I work for a courier company. I'm working 6 days a week so we can do what we can to not fall further behind. I've gotten absolutely nada from the company for the efforts. I am working and getting overtime. My fiance got the $2/hr raise, all the female employees got a dozen tulips and all the employees got gift cards to the store she works in. Large corporation versus smaller store chain. hmmmmmmmmmmm...................


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Still waiting for the cash they promised seniors. If someone tossed me an extra $2,000 a month I'd be laughing. And it would be gone.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Kinda like the OSAP loans/grants back in the 80's for college/uni.
> We referred to them as 'stereo grants'.


In the late 60's student loans bought a lot of beer and pot.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Verne said:


> I work for a courier company. I'm working 6 days a week so we can do what we can to not fall further behind. I've gotten absolutely nada from the company for the efforts. I am working and getting overtime. My fiance got the $2/hr raise, all the female employees got a dozen tulips and all the employees got gift cards to the store she works in. Large corporation versus smaller store chain. hmmmmmmmmmmm...................


Don't kid yourself. There are 4 employees where I work. With the subsidy the boss could give me 4 dollars an hour raise and only cost him 1 dollar per hour or 40 a week.... But he is a typical business man so I won't see a dime of the interest free loan he got or the wage subsidy.... Meanwhile the receptionist sits at home getting 40 hours pay for doing payroll for all 4 of us which I'm sure takes up a whole 2 hours of her time if that....


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@knight_yyz ........ I know right?!? I'm out there delivering people's vital and essential Sport chek, National Sports, Toys R us, Soft Moc and many other "essential" shopping items. Putting myself at a level of risk regardless of how hard people try. I get more work than can be done as a reward for doing as much as can be done. All for the same people sitting at home doing payroll for a limited number of staff, or the lazy ones reaping the benefits of me working hard to catch up, so they can tax me and give it away to the people I am behind as a result of. Company could step up and recognize the work load and efforts. Reverse reward.....work hard, get more work. pfffffffffffft


Went a little sideways there .... sorry.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

@Verne I sent a Facebook message to Pierre Poilievre a few days ago and he answered it! I was shocked. I sent him a tongue in cheek message about the fact that fixed income seniors get something, (whether they need it or not) yet the people who are deemed essential get squat. (Not counting nurses/doctors etc) No offence to seniors, because I know OAS and CPP do not really cover a lot of seniors expenses, but they didn't lose their income stream when the Covid19 quarantine/lock down started. Yet they supposedly get something. My grocery bill doubled from last month. When I saw how much more a steak costs this month than last month I decided I could not justify that much for 1 steak. Gas is lower, but whoop dee do I travel 25km a day. A couple bucks a tank doesn't make up for a raw steak doubling in price overnight. 

His response was to thank me for my service during this difficult time. I would love to say more but it would probably become political and we can't have that can we? Suffice it to say he agreed with my sentiment and told me that "your concerns will be heard by Trudeau's finance minister". Made me feel better for about 5 minutes...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

No CERB money here, but I am speculatively buying souls at $10 a shot.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’m one of those lucky unemployed 60 somethings who gets nothing. I’m selling not buying.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Kinda like the OSAP loans/grants back in the 80's for college/uni.
> We referred to them as 'stereo grants'.


Ontario Stereo Aquisition Program.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Ontario Stereo Aquisition Program.


kids these days, amirite?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The kids are alright.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I ordered these today:

10 leather protectors for my guitar hangers- $17











A knock off replacement battery for my Dyson. Dyson wants almost $200 with tax and shipping. Amazon.ca is $66 free shipping, 1/3 more mA, plus free filter set. We shall see if it is as good or better.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

player99 said:


> I ordered these today:
> 
> 10 leather protectors for my guitar hangers- $17


Lookie at those. Sold !


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

player99 said:


> I ordered these today:
> 
> 
> A knock off replacement battery for my Dyson. Dyson wants almost $200 with tax and shipping. Amazon.ca is $66 free shipping, 1/3 more mA, plus free filter set. We shall see if it is as good or better.


that aint gonna last and it will probably set your house on fire


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> that aint gonna last and it will probably set your house on fire


Amazon Choice product. "Made of premium Sanyo lithium battery cells, no memory effect. 4000mAh high capacity runs your vacuum 40% longer than others. a little bit heavier but still not increase user fatigue compare to the original batteries "


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Dyson is not cheap. We burned out a motorized carpet head after 9yrs, can't even find it. Copies are hard to find and $$$ when you do. We still use a corded vacuums simply because the battery replacing issue and the corded seem to "suck" better. Depending on house size, and whether you vacuum the bare floors.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> In the late 60's student loans bought a lot of beer and pot.


Yep this CERB will be spent on online weed, alcohol and online gambling.

I was laid off for two weeks I received $2k and another $500 per week, I know that I will have to pay back$3k at tax time next years. Most of the CERB people will be surprised when their hero Justin wants that money back with interest.

Idiots!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Verne said:


> Dyson is not cheap. We burned out a motorized carpet head after 9yrs, can't even find it. Copies are hard to find and $$$ when you do. We still use a corded vacuums simply because the battery replacing issue and the corded seem to "suck" better. Depending on house size, and whether you vacuum the bare floors.


The new ones out perform most corded vacs. I have a V8 and a V10. There is no V9. Just the 1 generation the 10 is more powerful than the V8. I like the design of the V8 better though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

MarkM said:


> Yep this CERB will be spent on online weed, alcohol and online gambling.
> 
> I was laid off for two weeks I received $2k and another $500 per week, I know that I will have to pay back$3k at tax time next years. Most of the CERB people will be surprised when their hero Justin wants that money back with interest.
> 
> Idiots!


You have to pay income tax on CPP, OAS, EI and a bunch of other gov't supplied funds if you're in a taxable bracket so why not this. You got kids and get family allowance or what ever this generation calls it? Gonna bitch more than usual 'cause you have to pay income tax on that? Doesn't matter who's in power, if the conservatives or NDP or whoever was in power they'd want their share back.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I’m one of those lucky unemployed 60 somethings who gets nothing. I’m selling not buying.


You're still under 65 I take it then.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Verne said:


> Dyson is not cheap. We burned out a motorized carpet head after 9yrs, can't even find it. Copies are hard to find and $$$ when you do. We still use a corded vacuums simply because the battery replacing issue and the corded seem to "suck" better. Depending on house size, and whether you vacuum the bare floors.


These still work great, you can still get bags and parts for them and there are still places that will work on them. On top of that you can still find working ones cheap at yard sales etc.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> These still work great, you can still get bags and parts for them and there are still places that will work on them. On top of that you can still find working ones cheap at yard sales etc.


I wouldn't want another corded vac ever again. No hepa filter on the one you posted.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> I wouldn't want another corded vac ever again. No hepa filter on the one you posted.


Wasn't needed back then. Never had a vacuum with a Hepa filter myself so can't say if it would make any difference or not. At least not in a vacuum. The dust etc. is already in the house before you vacuum.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Wasn't needed back then. Never had a vacuum with a Hepa filter myself so can't say if it would make any difference or not. At least not in a vacuum. The dust etc. is already in the house before you vacuum.


The smallest particles are the worst and most dangerous. The Dyson they use is not the new ones like I have. I couldn't find the one I saw that tested the V8 cordless, but it passed with no smoke. Dysons are nice, but they're overpriced plastic crap.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> The smallest particles are the worst and most dangerous. The Dyson they use is not the new ones like I have. I couldn't find the one I saw that tested the V8 cordless, but it passed with no smoke. Dysons are nice, but they are also overpriced plastic crap too.


I've had a few bagless vacuums.....mostly shop types. No matter what you do they put dust etc. back into the air when you empty them. Personally if I ever have to get another vacuum I'll get another torpedo Electrolux. They work nicely. Never tested one on smoke but they would probably pass the smoke test too.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> I've had a few bagless vacuums.....mostly shop types. No matter what you do they put dust etc. back into the air when you empty them. Personally if I ever have to get another vacuum I'll get another torpedo Electrolux. They work nicely. Never tested one on smoke but they would probably pass the smoke test too.


I always empty mine outside.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> I’m one of those lucky unemployed 60 somethings who gets nothing. I’m selling not buying.


You're in the wrong province. Me too. 

I was on medical EI that ran out march 25th. (knee replacement) before that, I had 32 years of continuous employment with the same company. My work had just laid off 600 men due to covid and they couldn't bring me back. My first EI claim just evaporated from the system. My second EI claim has been under review since April 15th, my third EI claim that I mailed in with supporting paperwork has been under review since April 22nd. Going nowhere, can't through either online or by telephone. The CERB system says don't apply if you've already applied for EI.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

MarkM said:


> Yep this CERB will be spent on online weed, alcohol and online gambling.
> 
> I was laid off for two weeks I received $2k and another $500 per week, I know that I will have to pay back$3k at tax time next years. *Most of the CERB people will be surprised when their hero Justin wants that money back with interest.*
> 
> Idiots!


THIS

That CERB will be tacked on to your other income when it's time to file next year. If and when we return to regular employment they will want the taxes on the CERB they gave you. Lowest bracket? That's 15% federal and most likely half that again in provincial. Count on giving back between $2,000 and $4,000 dollars of the $8,000 you got.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> I've had a few bagless vacuums.....mostly shop types. No matter what you do they put dust etc. back into the air when you empty them. Personally if I ever have to get another vacuum I'll get another torpedo Electrolux. They work nicely. Never tested one on smoke but they would probably pass the smoke test too.


I guarantee that the 1950's Electrolux Torpedo won't pass the smoke test. There was no such thing as hepa filtration when these were made.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> I guarantee that the 1950's Electrolux Torpedo won't pass the smoke test. There was no such thing as hepa filtration when these were made.


Actually, if you check on hepa filtration you'll find out it was a WWII thing from gas masks and was part of the Manhatten Project so it was around in the 50's. As far as passing the "smoke" test, all that means is smoke won't pass thru thru the vacuum......it doesn't eliminate the smoke or the dust in the house and doesn't stop it from coming in. You would need a whole air filtration system to do that. You want to do that you need something like this.
FilterQueen Defender
which with filters would cost you about one CERB cheque a year. You could put one in your "music" room but I'm not too sure what that would do to the humidity there.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Actually, if you check on hepa filtration you'll find out it was a WWII thing from gas masks and was part of the Manhatten Project so it was around in the 50's. As far as passing the "smoke" test, all that means is smoke won't pass thru thru the vacuum......it doesn't eliminate the smoke or the dust in the house and doesn't stop it from coming in. You would need a whole air filtration system to do that. You want to do that you need something like this.
> FilterQueen Defender
> which with filters would cost you about one CERB cheque a year. You could put one in your "music" room but I'm not too sure what that would do to the humidity there.


Hepa filters didn't get into vacuums until recently. The smoke test shows that the vacuum doesn't redistribute the fine small micron particles that are the most damaging to human health.

I made a number of these DIY "hillbilly air filters", but I use 2 filters in a triangular shape. The furnace filters work really well, and the fans cost about $30. I used corrugated plastic sheet instead of cardboard, and I use Gorilla Tape to seal them up. There are different levels of filters, so I get the 2nd best 3M filters. The best ones are a little too pricey.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Hepa filters didn't get into vacuums until recently. The smoke test shows that the vacuum doesn't redistribute the fine small micron particles that are the most damaging to human health.
> 
> I made a number of these DIY "hillbilly air filters", but I use 2 filters in a triangular shape. The furnace filters work really well, and the fans cost about $30. I used corrugated plastic sheet instead of cardboard, and I use Gorilla Tape to seal them up. There are different levels of filters, so I get the 2nd best 3M filters. The best ones are a little too pricey.


To me all the smoke test shows is that most of the smoke doesn't pass thru the vacuum. The air coming out of the vacuum blows the fine dust particles etc. around. As far as when hepa filters started to appear, 
"HEPA filters were designed in the 1940s to protect workers in nuclear facilities from breathing radiated airborne particles. By the 1960s, HEPA filters were being used in hospitals to help stop the spread of airborne germs and particulates, and soon after they began to appear in household appliances, including vacuum cleaners, air purifiers, and whole-house air-filtration systems." I'd say 'soon after that' would mean in the 60's so they've been around for a long time. 
Anyway we'll see if the seniors cash shows up tomorrow.....hopefully it does.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> To me all the smoke test shows is that most of the smoke doesn't pass thru the vacuum. The air coming out of the vacuum blows the fine dust particles etc. around. As far as when hepa filters started to appear,
> "HEPA filters were designed in the 1940s to protect workers in nuclear facilities from breathing radiated airborne particles. By the 1960s, HEPA filters were being used in hospitals to help stop the spread of airborne germs and particulates, and soon after they began to appear in household appliances, including vacuum cleaners, air purifiers, and whole-house air-filtration systems." I'd say 'soon after that' would mean in the 60's so they've been around for a long time.
> Anyway we'll see if the seniors cash shows up tomorrow.....hopefully it does.


Your vacuum does not have hepa filters.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I love how threads deviate from the first post. Really. It drives the self-proclaimed internet police nuts - but I love to see how things end up


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Kinda like the OSAP loans/grants back in the 80's for college/uni.
> We referred to them as 'stereo grants'.



OSAP?

You mean the Ontario Student Alcohol Program?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

player99 said:


> Your vacuum does not have hepa filters.


The place I worked in the late 70's had a hepa vacuum. We used it for vacuuming up brake dust & clutch dust. I'm sure the vacuum wasn't cheap to purchase, but it did exist. Anybody who did asbestos removal probably had one if they could afford it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> You're in the wrong province. Me too.
> 
> I was on medical EI that ran out march 25th. (knee replacement) before that, I had 32 years of continuous employment with the same company. My work had just laid off 600 men due to covid and they couldn't bring me back. My first EI claim just evaporated from the system. My second EI claim has been under review since April 15th, my third EI claim that I mailed in with supporting paperwork has been under review since April 22nd. Going nowhere, can't through either online or by telephone. The CERB system says don't apply if you've already applied for EI.


Well, I'm happy to report that GC is still magic.
After bitching on here (see above) I actually got into the phone que at EI instead of the instant disconnect that I was used to getting. I listened to some smooth jazz music for about 2 hours while I worked in the shop, and I actually talked to a real person!!!! An hour later after back & forth and explaining my claim to her, I got success! 
Thank you GC!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Tell me your secrets.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Your vacuum does not have hepa filters.


Probably not but it's not needed and doesn't help much.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> OSAP?
> 
> You mean the Ontario Student Alcohol Program?


Right up there with the Gov't Student Ski Patrol and LIP grants.....remember those. There were three girls who got LIP grants to work "construction" in the Yukon. Bought a motor home and did trips up and down the Alaska. Didn't buy any tools, just stopped at construction camps for a day or two and then went on to the next camp. Made lots of money tho.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> The place I worked in the late 70's had a hepa vacuum. We used it for vacuuming up brake dust & clutch dust. I'm sure the vacuum wasn't cheap to purchase, but it did exist. Anybody who did asbestos removal probably had one if they could afford it.


Mid 70's when I did industrial brake relining we had one hell of an air filtration system along with a vacuum system on each machine.....possibly Hepa. When the system was going it took a bit of force to open the doors and it was always cool in the place. Still got fuzz on the coffee cups and the dust still got through to your skin. Smoking in the shop left sort of a funny taste in your mouth.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Kinda like the OSAP loans/grants back in the 80's for college/uni.
> We referred to them as 'stereo grants'.


Ah yes, the Ontario Stereo Assistance Program.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Probably not but it's not needed and doesn't help much.


Yeah why have filters in a vacuum.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Yeah why have filters in a vacuum.


I use a backpack leaf blower to clean my house, no filter. works like you'd expect it to


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Yeah why have filters in a vacuum.


Yup the dirt goes into the bag and the vacuum blows the dust that's already there around anyway. Especially if you only do the floor that you can see. Check your hot and cold air vents and see how dusty they are.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I use a backpack leaf blower to clean my house, no filter. works like you'd expect it to


A leaf blower is just like a hepa filter.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Yup the dirt goes into the bag and the vacuum blows the dust that's already there around anyway. Especially if you only do the floor that you can see. Check your hot and cold air vents and see how dusty they are.


Maybe you should get a new vacuum and get your vents cleaned. Could be what is troubling you.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Maybe you should get a new vacuum and get your vents cleaned. Could be what is troubling you.


The landlord provides the vac and does the vents. What's bugging my lungs is smoking for more than 55 years and working with asbestos (6 years) and spun fiberglass (15 years total) plus things like toluene and other chemicals. Anyway new vacs still have exhausts which blow the dust around, especially when the windows are open.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Screw Dyson. What you need is a Tri-Star, tried and tested for decades. Cyclonic bag action, abs plastic parts, neoprene bumpers designed by NASA.

Watch a one hour presentation for your free set of Ginsu serrated kitchen knives. We will come to your house and suck the dander from your disgusting pillow cases, you gross POS.

Oh, is the $3.5k price a little steep? Well we can arrange for a convenient payment plan and you can have it paid off in 7 years.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> Screw Dyson. What you need is a Tri-Star, tried and tested for decades. Cyclonic bag action, abs plastic parts, neoprene bumpers designed by NASA.
> 
> Watch a one hour presentation for your free set of Ginsu serrated kitchen knives. We will come to your house and suck the dander from your disgusting pillow cases, you gross POS.
> 
> Oh, is the $3.5k price a little steep? Well we can arrange for a convenient payment plan and you can have it paid off in 7 years.


Started out in Winnipeg in 1984 with AVCO Finance, we did tons of Tri Star business there and in Saskatoon, where I moved for the start of 1985. You betcha, about 32%, maybe 28% on dealer direct business.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

TheYanChamp said:


> Screw Dyson. What you need is a Tri-Star, tried and tested for decades. Cyclonic bag action, abs plastic parts, neoprene bumpers designed by NASA.
> 
> Watch a one hour presentation for your free set of Ginsu serrated kitchen knives. We will come to your house and suck the dander from your disgusting pillow cases, you gross POS.
> 
> Oh, is the $3.5k price a little steep? Well we can arrange for a convenient payment plan and you can have it paid off in 7 years.


One thing about Dyson, they are great for warranty stuff. I have a V10 for a year, and it is always clogging up. I called the other day to complain, and they are sending me a complete brand new V11 no charge.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

We have a beat up older upright Dyson, not the ball style, and when the hose split they antied up with a free one and an apology. Years later, the same. The last hose has, um...lasted. Besides the hose thing it’s been awesome. On that experience we bought the animal cordless model, it too works great, no issues, holds a charge, rips that Velcro-like dog hair and sawdust right out of the rugs. Occasionally I clean them out with the big old shop vac that operates my shop dust control, a trick I learned years ago in the building maintenance business. Worth the bucks.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mooh said:


> We have a beat up older upright Dyson, not the ball style, and when the hose split they antied up with a free one and an apology. Years later, the same. The last hose has, um...lasted. Besides the hose thing it’s been awesome. On that experience we bought the animal cordless model, it too works great, no issues, holds a charge, rips that Velcro-like dog hair and sawdust right out of the rugs. Occasionally I clean them out with the big old shop vac that operates my shop dust control, a trick I learned years ago in the building maintenance business. Worth the bucks.


Which stick model do you have?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

player99 said:


> Which stick model do you have?


V7Animal Pro, I think it’s called.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Only on this forum can we have a discussion about CERB that turns into a hepa/ vacuum / Electrolux discussion all at the same time?

WTF , well done!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

MarkM said:


> Only on this forum can we have a discussion about CERB that turns into a hepa/ vacuum / Electrolux discussion all at the same time?
> 
> WTF , well done!


I know right. And no mention of Meile either. I’m disappointed.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I did a three week stint as a Filter Queen salesman.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

player99 said:


> A knock off replacement battery for my Dyson. Dyson wants almost $200 with tax and shipping. Amazon.ca is $66 free shipping, 1/3 more mA, plus free filter set. We shall see if it is as good or better.


Is that the bidet thing you were talking about a couple of months ago.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No CERB money for me, but my daughter is waiting for hers.

If I can ride this out with the current minimal financial damage I am experiencing (other than my RRSPs which I expect have been smashed) I'll be very grateful.

In fact, I'm seriously considering transitioning to a work from home situation for the long term.

Frankly my aversion to crowds and general anti-social nature has been preparing me for this situation for decades.

I'm like a black belt at social distancing.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> No CERB money for me, but my daughter is waiting for hers.


How long? It takes 3 days from applying.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

player99 said:


> How long? It takes 3 days from applying.


She had to take a step or two back to clear up some unfiled tax returns before she could file for CERB so there was a delay. It was caused by a shitty break up with her ex.

Should be all solved now.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> One thing about Dyson, they are great for warranty stuff. I have a V10 for a year, and it is always clogging up. I called the other day to complain, and they are sending me a complete brand new V11 no charge.


But the Tri-Star is clog proof due to the cyclonic action! Shoulda bought a tristar... 

I got sucked into selling them for a month or two. I couldn't handle showing Gladis the hard sell and watching the vulnerable finance a 50's tech vacuum for more than the Camry parked out front, so I got out.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I did a three week stint as a Filter Queen salesman.


I walked out of the training session on the first day when they said you have eat the piece of bread .. lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I walked out of the training session on the first day when they said you have eat the piece of bread .. lol


The bread was your bonus.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I walked out of the training session on the first day when they said you have eat the piece of bread .. lol





Electraglide said:


> The bread was your bonus.


They never said anything about bread to me.
I did keep a set of knives.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> They never said anything about bread to me..


what they were doing was telling the sales people to put a piece of bread inside the filter and then once the demo was over you were supposed to eat piece of bread in front of the proposed a buyer. So when I heard that I said fuck you and walked out…lol


----------

